# Inexpensive power Respirator for men with beards?



## MarkJ (Mar 20, 2020)

I have a beard, so a simple face mask really doesn't stop much dust. I've seen the power air respirators
with safety helmets and hearing protection, but they seem a bit overkill and pricey.

Has anyone tried
*BROAD AirPro Mask Rechargeable Reusable Air Purifying Respirator with a HEPA Filter* Seems like they might be good enough for occasional use.


----------

